# bathing buddies



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Those are great pictures!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhh, how absolutely adorable!! I am sure your daughter is going to enjoy growing up with Rogan as a friend. They look so sweet together, and your daughter is such a cutie pie! 



Grace and Chantel always go into the bathroom when I take my shower, first they stick their heads around the curtain to look, then lay down on the floor to wait for me. I love it!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

That is sooooo cute!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Ohhh, how absolutely adorable!! I am sure your daughter is going to enjoy growing up with Rogan as a friend. They look so sweet together, and your daughter is such a cutie pie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's so cool! ... and thanks for the compliment!! 
They are really becoming great friends, he's being so good with her, and she's getting better with him! (I've always said, kids are much harder to train then dogs!!)
It was hard to get good pics, they both don't sit still much! Our daughter's name is Clover, and she's so much fun these days!! She's started talking a lot and just really developing a little personality! Even our older kids will say, "Mom, I never thought it would be this much fun to have a baby in the house"!! She's so silly and says the funniest things! It's so fun watching her grow and learn and explore her world! Now with Rogan, it's so cool to watch them interact and try to figure each other out!!! They truly are growing up together! love it!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cute pictures, Enzo too used to do that from day one. I take baths not showers and he always tries to drink the hot water and when he was rogans age, he tried to jump in with me.

My sister showers with him lol Enzo loves water.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Just ADORABLE !!!! : )))

I think that spoos and kids are just a perfect combo ! Equally silly, equally fun, same energy level LOL and at some point kids "learn tricks" too LOL Sit and stay are the hardest command for the kids to master  Even treats often do not work !!!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

That is so cute and special. Got to save those pictures for her to remember when she's older!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thestars said:


> That is so cute and special. Got to save those pictures for her to remember when she's older!


oh we totally will! I love pictures and do some scrapbooking so these will be fun!! She's going to kill me when she's older though... for posting pics of her girlie parts online!! lol even her little birthmark on her hip that she calls her "marker"!! too funny!! 
Thanks for all the sweet comments guys! Roxy, I was actually thinking I would throw him in there with her one of these times!! Maybe next time I will!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

How adorable are those pics. Kids and poodles is a great combo


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

This is so sweet! I love the name Clover too... when we were pregnant with our son, Clover was one of my favorite names for if it happened to be a girl! What breeder did you get Rogan from again??


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks akbirdy!! :clover: 
Rogan is from _Lori Silverthorne _at www.redpoodlepups.com. His daddy is Dugan, same as Trillium's girls  We're very happy with him and with Lori! Highly recommend her as a breeder :thumb:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Such very sweet photos. Your little girl is precious. What a nice experience to have a spoo and a little one grow up together! 
_


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Precious photographs.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Those pix are so cute!!!I wonder if he thinks he is one of the kids??? Too cute!


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the pics. Kids and poodles are a great combo. My spoo Arreau's Ill follow the sun (Betty Jo) has been banned from the bathroom at bathtime. She keeps climbing into the tub with us!! Maybe it has something to do with both Rogan and Betty Jo having Dugan for a father. She is a crazy dog but we love her


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Heather, those photos are fantastic. Dugan must be passing on the Pudel Hund trait, because as you can see, Rogan's half sister (Dugan and Holly's daughter) is a water hound too, and if not barred from the bathroom will get right into the bathtub with her kids too. Bless Dugan's heart..his kids have character to boot!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Wonderful photos!!! Thank you for sharing them.


----------

